# Get the drunk home (fun)



## aquariumfishguy

http://www.wagenschenke.ch/

Get the Drunk Home

Try this and see how far you can keep this drunk man up.
Hysterical........You just move your mouse left to right (no clicking) to keep him walking in a straight line. The object
of the game is to keep him walking, without falling over, by
using your mouse from left to right or right to left -
you can't see your mouse which makes it more difficult.

Apparently the record is 82 meters! And it's in German


----------



## shev

hahah great game! high score 66  but working on it.


----------



## $hiny Fish d00d

ahh the old drunk dude game.......just played it quick got 58m :king: :king: :king:


----------



## justme

OMG that was too funny

after getting frustrated i got to 66 meters...

awesome game :lol: :lol: :lol: 

gail


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

I only got to 20 and the guy is off for the ground :-D


----------



## shev

79 M, and AFG has had too much practice. :wink:


----------



## aquariumfishguy

Shhh don't tell anyone! 

I forgot to post my score, it was 78 meters - on my 4th try. Then after that it all went downhill, I get so angry at this game.


----------



## hail_sniper

i guess it get real hard after 60 meters because ive only gotten 69 so far....


----------



## shev

128!!!!!!!!!!!! the site is in german but the guy talks in english


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

He he, only 35m. Hmmmm I should change my mouse, it's till ball.


----------



## Frop

I got a laser mouse and all i can get is 63M


----------



## thatsfishy

Or how about helping this "drunk" ...lol

http://www.miniclip.com/bushshootout.htm

Somehow I just cannot get him out the white house though ... I keep loosing on level 3. Just like in real life ...


----------



## shev




----------



## shev

beat the bush game, final score 252125. where did he learn to use a gun like that? he wussed out on vietnam.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

He he, what do you mean?


shev @ Fri Jan 28 said:


> beat the bush game, final score 252125. where did he learn to use a gun like that? he wussed out on vietnam.


----------



## hail_sniper

Hehehe BEAT THAT! lol :mrgreen:


----------



## aquariumfishguy

Goes to show how easy it is to alter the numbers...


----------



## shev

LOL yeah i gues it didnt fool anyone. but the first one of 128 is real.


----------



## shev

> He he, what do you mean?
> shev @ Fri Jan 28, 2005 12:53 pm wrote:
> beat the bush game, final score 252125. where did he learn to use a gun like that? he wussed out on vietnam.


George bush is out president, and like most presidents was "groomed" to become president. so he joined the millitary, but when the draft came around he skipped out on a physical (probably because he was a pot head, but thats another story) and never went to war. they gave him an "honorary discharge". [(his daddy was in high places) U.S. congressman from Houston] the war was in vietnam, i'm sure youve heard of it, you live there. and yet he calls apon thousands to give their lives in iraq, but thats also another story.

1968, vietnam is in full swing, bush is about to graduate from yale (more of his daddys help) and soon would be eligible for the draft (being in college gets you out of the draft) so he took an airforce officers test and get a billet witht he texas air national guard so he could do his military service at home (thus the wuss), he didnt do so hot on the test, but his daddy, helped him in front of the waiting list. then blah blah blah, wanted to transfer to alabama, higher ups said no, skipped on a physical. some would go as far to say he went AWOL, a felony here. clinton also dodged the draft, but the other canidate, john kerry, went to vietnam when he was drafted. some dont agree and think he didnt serve, and afterwards joined the veterans against the war, or something. which the republicans held against him because he threw out some metals maybe.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Yuk, how can it goes sharp 88888 m? And, it's 88 km? :-D


----------



## Fish n chips

28 metres


----------



## hawkjm73

Man, that's hard. I have to use the touchpad on my laptop cause my moue died. All I managed was 10m.


----------



## Cichlid Man

53, For a minute I thought I was going to smash the screen. :roll:


----------



## shev

if it makes you feel better, when i got 128 i put my mouse sensitivity to the max, and to the minimum. both make it easier.


----------



## hail_sniper

well i got to 94, on my first try this day, the trick is to not be so worried to over exaggerate your movement, knock over things on your desk if you have to


----------



## aquariumfishguy

Today I tried it again, and got 99 m. I was so anticipating the even number of 100.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

I can't make him out of 25 m. He's helpless!


----------



## aquariumfishguy

It seems to become increasingly hard after about 50-60 meters for me. Past 80 is almost impossible for me, so 99m was a good place to stop I suppose!


----------



## (RC)

79 on my one try, but I knocked a speaker off the desk. I saved the president also.


RC


----------



## Guest

3 METERS! :mrgreen: :shock: 
lol


----------



## Guest

72! im getting better! :king:


----------



## Lexus

ya I'm really not good at that at all! I got like 8km! ah!


----------



## aquariumfishguy

It is a start!


----------

